
Tattoo biobatteries produce power from sweat - leephillips
http://www.electronics-eetimes.com/en/tattoo-biobatteries-produce-power-from-sweat.html?cmp_id=7&news_id=222922026
======
devindotcom
Love the idea of taking power from naturally stored energy. I wrote this up a
little bit ago. Their own press release is here:

[http://www.newswise.com/articles/tattoo-biobatteries-
produce...](http://www.newswise.com/articles/tattoo-biobatteries-produce-
power-from-sweat)

And my article with a couple other nontraditional power solutions is here,
though not sure HN is really the target audience:

[http://www.nbcnews.com/tech/innovation/taking-charge-
power-g...](http://www.nbcnews.com/tech/innovation/taking-charge-power-
gadgets-your-surroundings-your-sweat-n186321)

